
Show HN: Crowdsourcing solutions to interesting but tough real world challenges - llorgge
http://unpossib.ly/challenges
======
s0
Any examples of people building one of these solutions/how this platform helps
the people who want to build a solution work together? May result in more sign
ups of that's clear in the beginning. + a "This already exists"/"This is
really similar" type submission.

~~~
llorgge
Thanks for the feedback - we've got a couple of groups working on prototypes,
although they look pretty rough at this stage. When you say examples do you
mean like a case study? In terms of how the platform helps people thats a good
point, although I think the online collaborative tools sector is pretty
crowded, it may just need a basic "create a team" type page.

The 'this already exists' link is actually already on the individual challenge
pages, but maybe its too small..

Thanks again for the feedback, really appreciate it

